# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  What is a "DAYPACK".....???

## Sourdough

What is a daypack ? I thought I knew for sure, and now for sure, I truely don't know. I must have more than 20+ packs, including an original "Trapper Nelson" (Which looks like a daypack).

Clearly cell phones and "SPOT" locator's have changed the amount of survival gear most carry. I have neither phone or SPOT, and nearly 100% of my daily hikes are alone, and off trail. So I feel I need a lot of survival gear just for a 6 hour walk.

After careful assessment, my basic (Must Have) gear is 1,600 cubic inches. So I need 2,000 c.i. just to have room for a jacket & gloves. Some how this does not seem like a daypack.

So what defines a "Daypack" for you......No belt, a bookbag, no suspension system, 1,200 c.i. or less, What.....?

----------


## crashdive123

Being in such a different climate than you..

Mine is centered around water (especially in summer).  A 3 liter hydration bladder in a pack (I will carry additional water if exploring a large, unfamiliar area).  First aid kit, signaling (phone, whistle, mirror - occasionally a frs/grms radio), firearm, fire starting stuff, bug spray, mosquito head net, sun screen, etc., couple of knives, 1 gallon ziplock, poncho, cordage, sometimes a metal cup, camera, extra batteries.  My summer day pack is not large - mostly water.

----------


## Sourdough

(From another forum)
Question: Originally Posted by LuJon  
What gear are you packing? There may be room to trim some fat.

My answer:
Sleeping Bag: polyester fill: 2 lb. 4 oz.

8'X12' sheet of 6 mill visqueen (to be replaced by Golite SL3)

Redundant fire starting systems. (They are very small and light)

Fresh socks.

spare shoe laces and light twine.

knife (In the winter also a saw)

Large amount of First Aid stuff.

watch cap and light leather gloves (for sharp rock encounters)

Pop-Tarts & candy bar type stuff, bullion cubes, a 2-cups of minute rice. and stainless steel cup.

Roll-up sun glass's

copper wire.

This list is just from memory. Could I get by with nothing/no pack.......yes. But the issue is if I have a compound fracture and have to crawl out, I'll wish I had survival/first aid gear. The key to remember is NO ONE knows where I went, or even that I went, and I avoid trails, and I am alone. The easy answer for me to reduce survival gear is a cell phone or SPOT thingie. Also about once a year, I seem to find myself too far out and to exausted to get back to the starting point, and have to overnight it

----------


## Rick

Being in a different environment from both of you my daypack is: 

2 liter water bladder
Fire starting kit
First aid kit
Survival kit (you asked)
Canteen cup
Either Clif Bars or MoJo bars
Cell phone
Firearm
Mora 780
Camera
Book on wild plants

If you want a list of my first aid kid and my survival kit just let me know.

----------


## Sourdough

I just weighed my daypack from yesterday hike: 18.5 pounds including pack, gear, & wind breaker type jacket. I consider this a stripped down pack.

This subject came up as I am looking to order a new smaller pack.

----------


## Sarge47

Like Rick & Crash, my geographic area differs from yours, so here goes:

1.)   Survival kit.
2.)   Sportsman's outdoor blanket.
3.)   50 to 100 feet of 550 cord.
4.)   Silva Ranger Compass.
5.)   Rite-in-the-Rain notebook w/Fisher space pen.
6.)   Water bottle(s) filled with clean water.
7.)   Tea bags and 16 oz.s of sugar.
8.)   Small pair of Bushnell Binoculars.
9.)   Mora 2000 Survival knife. (NOTE:  NOT the Bear Grylls survival knife!)
10.) Small bag of hard candy.
11.) Small pot for boiling water.
12.) Small pack of boullion cubes.
13.) 2 pkgs. Ramen noodles.
14.) 1st aid kit.
15.) Water proof matches in waterproof match case, Strike-Force Fire starter, 0000 steel wool.
16.) Mini-Mag flashlight.
17.) Pink lady candle.
18.) 2-4 55 gal. 4 mil. Trash bags.  (Construction type.)
19.) Military poncho in the summer.  Military Gore-tex jacket in the winter. 
20.) Fire-starting materials:  Sisal rope pcs., cotton balls soaked in Vaseline, ect.

There may be a few more small items depending on the weather, etc..   :Cool2:

----------


## BENESSE

I'm assuming that a Day Pack is not and EDC for y'all, right?
I'm also guessing that a Day Pack is meant to see you through a day or two at most, because you fully expect to get home--otherwise you'd carry a longer-term pack. 

Personally, I don't have a Day Pack. Just EDC in my pocketbook and a long term +-25lb BOB. If I need to get out for a few days I'll grab the BOB. 
KISS, for me at least.

----------


## hunter63

I guess I consider my Hunting Fanny pack, my Day pack:
Idea being items and supplies to be used in a day, but with PSK if need be.

Fanny pack,…. modified to attach combo knife now a Mora 2000 and small hatchet.
‘Skitter stick
First aid kit
Pair of Walkie-talkie’s, one has scan function, FM and weather capability.
Compass
Whistle
Water purification straw
2 white garbage bags, (stuff is on top)
Parabolic mirror (It’s cool)
Insect  repellent
Sent block-earth
Cordage
Space blanket
Thermos bottle w/ss cup, comes off plastic cup (Not worth a crap in the morning, without my coffee)
TP in zip lock bag
Belt ammo wallet with extra ammo ( this will very from season to season)
Hand/foot warmers
From left again:
Mini Mag light in holder (can’t see it too good)
Opinel  folding  knife on note book w/pen and pencil
Dental floss
Fire kit carried in zip lock bag:
Bees wax candle end
3-home made fire starting blocks
Ferro rod Fire steel (can’t see it too good)
Folding Razor cutter
35 film container, w/duck tape wound around outside, petroleum jelly soaked cotton balls, inside.
Old pill bottle w/ wood matches and striker board
Bic type lighter
Lemon drops ( I just like ’em)
Mini  Binoc’s
I had picked up a Slolder "messengers bag", but so far haven't converted it.
Seems I tend to keep adding stuff till it get too heavy, then go to a bigger bag or dump everything and start over....again.

I'm a big fan of "lunch' so normally just carry a sandwich, pkgs of peanut butter or cheesy crackers, chewy granola bars, candy bars, and extra bottles of water, at least 2-16 oz bottles.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I have a small fanny pack I like for small hikes. I have been eyeballing the sidekick today. I think (Crash) has one and likes it. Wanted to see if I could get away from the pack short less than 4 miles from the truck trips. I plan to couple the 2 small packs. (Crash) Can you weigh in again on the sidekick before I splurge? Is this it?

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/c....aspx?a=680136

----------


## Sourdough

My question is more of what "IS" a Daypack and when does a daypack become a small packback......? Not what is in the pack.
See I find that what I had considered a daypack 3,300 c.i. is really a common backpack.

Lady B. I never really thought of it, but I guess my 18.5 pound pack at 3,300 c.i. really is my every day carry.

----------


## crashdive123

> I have a small fanny pack I like for small hikes. I have been eyeballing the sidekick today. I think (Crash) has one and likes it. Wanted to see if I could get away from the pack short less than 4 miles from the truck trips. I plan to couple the 2 small packs. (Crash) Can you weigh in again on the sidekick before I splurge? Is this it?
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/c....aspx?a=680136


Your link didn't work.  I don't have a bag called Sidekick.  You may be thinking of my Maxpedition bags.  I've got both the Fatboy and Jumbo Versa (I only use the jumbo anymore).  I like them.  Based on a recommendation I made, a forum member bought one.  He hates it (more accurately I guess is that it did not carry the way he wanted).  When I use it as an EDC bag while at work I just slip it over my shoulder.  When I use it for a short hike, in addition to slipping it over my shoulder, I use the velcro belt loop on the back to take most of the weight and to keep it from bouncing around.

*Jumbo*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Both Jumbo and Fatboy*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> My question is more of what "IS" a Daypack and when does a daypack become a small packback......? Not what is in the pack.
> See I find that what I had considered a daypack 3,300 c.i. is really a common backpack.
> 
> Lady B. I never really thought of it, but I guess my 18.5 pound pack at 3,300 c.i. really is my every day carry.


I know that I'll regret saying this............

Size doesn't really matter IMO.  It's more the function that is important.  Last year when Mrs. Crash and I spent the day on Cumberland Island my day pack included food, shelter, sleep system, cook pot, etc. in addition to what I normally carry.  It was winter, and if we missed the last boat off the island we'd be spending the night.

----------


## Rick

A day pack for me is much less than that. About 1800 CI. Even at that I have extra space. I can wear that pack when biking or with a few changes can use the same pack just to spend the day on a trail walking.

----------


## Sourdough

[am curious what first aid gear you take.]


It is about the size of a 1/2 loaf of bread. Everything up to suture kit & 6" field bandage. The point is do I need it day after day........NO, but it exists for safety. If I need an "Ace" bandage real bad, will I be sad that I deleted it to save space.......Yes.

I think I'll keep the gear at 1,600 c.i. and just drop down from a 3,300 c.i. pack to half that size. Thinking now along this line: http://www.backcountry.com/lowe-alpi...pack-1600cu-in

Note: I like a tall yet narrow pack for protection of the neck area in case of a fall or protracted nibbling by brown fuzzy's.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/c....aspx?a=680136

Here it is again, I fixed the link in the original post....very similar to your maxpedition...and a good price....good reviews. What does the maxpedition model run?

----------


## Rick

The link is still bad and I can't tell where you are trying to go or I'd fix it for you.

----------


## Sourdough

> A day pack for me is much less than that. About 1800 CI. Even at that I have extra space. I can wear that pack when biking or with a few changes can use the same pack just to spend the day on a trail walking.


What I am shopping for is a pack that is about 1,800 c.i. and is narrow and shallow, but tall. Tall to protect the neck in a fall, and narrow because I am often fighting my way through brush. More along the lines of a technical assault pack.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/c....aspx?a=680136

Trying again.....

I calculate 840 cu.in. in the main compartment.

----------


## Rick

Third time is not a charm. Still no go. What's the name of it and I'll see if I can find it. I'm on SG now.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Third time is not a charm. Still no go.


It works as soon as I post and then quits...I don't know what I am doing wrong. Try this

sportsmanguide.......military packs bags......sidekick

----------


## BENESSE

> My question is more of what "IS" a Daypack and when does a daypack become a small packback......? Not what is in the pack.
> See I find that what I had considered a daypack 3,300 c.i. is really a common backpack.
> 
> Lady B. I never really thought of it, but *I guess my 18.5 pound pack at 3,300 c.i. really is my every day carry.*


SD, what do you do every day to need to carry that much weight?
Sounds like a lot to me but then I don't do 10 mile hikes in the wilderness every day. My EDC in the urban jungle is 5lbs max, the heaviest item being a bottle of H2O.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

http://www.sportsmansguide.com

Home  Military Backpacks/Bags  Tactical Packs  Military - style Sidekick Sling Bag

Might be easier to buy the durn thing!

----------


## Rick

Is this is? 

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/....aspx?a=680136

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Is this is? 
> 
> http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/....aspx?a=680136


Yes sir! that is it! I wish I knew what I did wrong...TY very much for your assistance....must be rocket science and you sir! are the Minister of Science!

----------


## Rick

Well, garsh (he said humbly).

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Well, garsh (he said humbly).


I better get my order in now that it has been endorsed on WSF by the MoS!

----------


## crashdive123

CS - The one Rick posted looks similar.  The Maxpedition costs quite a bit more.  Here is there Versa Pack page.  http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/Versipacks-c4.htm

I've been looking at some of their Gear Slinger packs.  I like the way the ride.  They can rotate quickly to the front for access to a CCW.  http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/...-Series-c2.htm

----------


## Rick

Hey, I didn't endorse anything. I just helped you get it up. What I mean to say is....now look what you've done.

----------


## crashdive123

> I better get my order in now that it has been endorsed on WSF by the MoS!


I cannot speak to the quality and features of the one from Sportsman Guide.  The Maxpeditions are built like tanks.

----------


## Rick

Subs. Submarines. Tanks go on land. They don't hold water. Built like a sub. You old guys keep straying.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> I cannot speak to the quality and features of the one from Sportsman Guide.  The Maxpeditions are built like tanks.


I can't either but I'll give it a go based on the reviews it looks to be a value. I checked the maxpedition site you posted and wow those are real nice..This will do to see if I like the carry method. But yeah! those are real nice!

----------


## Sourdough

> SD, what do you do every day to need to carry that much weight?
> Sounds like a lot to me but then I don't do 10 mile hikes in the wilderness every day. My EDC in the urban jungle is 5lbs max, the heaviest item being a bottle of H2O.


I don't do ten miles everyday. Typical is 2 to 4 miles. Yesterday I did a bunch, and was whipped today. So today is just sat in the sun, ate fresh red salmon and pumped a little iron.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

http://www.sportsmansguide.com

Home  Military Shooting  Tactical Gear  Military Shooting Gear, Army Surplus Military Shooting Gear and Equipment

Crash...check out the Hipster, the reviews say it is comparable to the Maxpedition... I ordered 3 of the sidekicks..@ 18 ozs... I liked it! The Hipster seamed bulky but very well made...might save ya some bucks! It is over a pound but I suspect the Maxpedition is too....

----------


## crashdive123

Link doesn't work.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Link doesn't work.


http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/c...p=WX2&i=165257

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Ok! It works untill I reload the page...ohhh Minister of Science, where are thee????

----------


## crashdive123

These?

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/....aspx?a=680136

----------


## Sarge47

Maxpedition products are extremely heavy duty, but check this place out before you buy!  Low S & H as well!

http://www.emgear.net/Products/ProdV...qs=Maxpedition  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Winnie

Well, i'll add my four penny worth'. From the various answers given, there appears to be no one definition of a Day Pack. It seems to mean different things to different people depending on their location and what they are doing or where they are going to. 
My definition of a Day pack is one that holds a few bits and peices I consider prudent to take with me when I go out for a walk. Your Day Pack will obviously vary in contents from mine because our geographical locations are so different. I don't see that weight of the pack has anything to do with it. It's the contents that count. JMO 
.

----------


## CuriousBear

http://www.asmc.de/en/Travel/Back-pa...ivgreen-p.html

My Rucksack TT Mission Bag from Tasmanian Tiger is my all around pack.  Mine has gone everywhere(and I do mean everywhere) with me.  It's just short of 1900 CI and can be built on with the right idea or 2 with the webbing.  I was lucky enough to find this at a PX in country, but if your fortunate enough to find anything from Tasmanian Tiger, take a serious look at it.

----------


## Sourdough

Well, The new survival gear containment thingie (SGCT) is in the mail. http://www.backcountry.com/kelty-cou...pack-2300cu-in

Yes, Winnie......we all have different needs. Looks like mine is the biggest................ :Nod:  :Nod:  :Nod:  :Devil2: 

I calculate that this is as small as I can go for a March through October EDC bag.

----------


## BENESSE

> Well, The new survival gear containment thingie (SGCT) is in the mail. http://www.backcountry.com/kelty-cou...pack-2300cu-in
> 
> Yes, Winnie......we all have different needs. Looks like mine is the biggest................
> 
> *I calculate that this is as small as I can go for a March through October EDC bag*.


Godamighty!...whatever happened to _the more you know the less you have to carry_?  :Shifty:

----------


## Winnie

> Godamighty!...whatever happened to _the more you know the less you have to carry_?



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

> What is a daypack ? I thought I knew for sure, and now for sure, I truely don't know. I must have more than 20+ packs, including an original "Trapper Nelson" (Which looks like a daypack).





> People just need to get out, kit or no kit.


Just reading from _notes to self_.

----------


## Winnie

> Just reading from _notes to self_.


'Zactly, Bee!

----------


## aflineman

The size I prefer for a Day Pack is along the lines of a Camelbak HAWG.
http://www.camelbak.com/Sports-Recre...1-Hawg-NV.aspx

Mine is the older one. Pockets are different, but size/concept is similar. 
I have larger packs, but this size fits what I would call a "Daypack".

----------


## rwc1969

My daypak is a small book bag pack like you see ids going to school with, it's a Nike. I found it laying in the woods buried under dirt and a year or twos worth of decaying leaves. It had a half gallon of booze in it. I dumped the booze, threw it in the washing machine and called it "my daypak", lol.

It will hold up to 25 pounds of crap comfortably, no waist straps or sternum strap and being a daypak is only intended for the bare essentials and carrying out more than carrying in, wild edibles and other useful stuff in particular. I typically have a knife, firstarter, tinder, pot, water bottles, bags, maybe a cooler weather shirt or coat, maybe a piece of plastic for shelter, and maybe a bit more food or cookgear. But, being a daypak it is not for carrying lots of gear in, but rather carrying lots of gear and such to be out.


I think it might be 1500 CI, about 1/2 to 2/3 the size of my MOLLE assault pack, which is intended for overnighters and extended trips up to 2 weeks. The MOLLE has the potential for 3000-4000 CI if I really load it out.

I got the external frame MOLLE Rifleman too, but likely will never use it unless I'm hauling out, or in, body parts. LOL!

My daypak used to be a fanny pak which contained smokes, fire starter, and a knife, maybe a bag or two for wild edibles, but since I've gotten better at harvesting wild edibles the pak made more sense and is far more ergonomical than carrying several bags of wild edibles and other useful items found in the woods. I've adapted the daypak to hunting and fishing too, making it much easier on my hands and arms allowing more freedom to run and gun for the fishies and critters.

to me a daypak is small and unobtrusive. It can be taken off and dumped in the woods to come back for at a later date or time. I can go through thick brush with it and hike, jump, climb, and not get hung up on branches and such. It's a pack that you can load out if need be and still tear it up in the woods without becoming fatigued in any way whatsoever.

----------


## Bushman

back when I was a young fella in New Zealand  in the 50's , the standard 'day pack' was called a 'Pikau'.

this, was a bit like me.............'simple & cheap'...........and easy to make.

back then you could buy brown sugar in 25lb hessian bags..........once the sugar was used up we'd snaffle the empty bag, wash it, grab a handfull of a baler twine, tie an end to both bottom corners of the bag, put a slip knot in the middle of the twine, dump your kit in the bag to about 2/3rds full, tie a half knot in the top of the bag, run the slip knot over the bag knot, and you're done!!  Fling it over your shoulders and go huntin !!

There is a modern version of this still being made downunder...................

I have a similar sized cordura back pack that'll take a rainjacket, small LED torch, firelighting gear, compass, perhaps a map ? bit of grub, water purifying tabs, spare knife & steel,small 1st aid kit, a length of cord, and thats about it.  Rifle in hand, binos around neck, spare ammo in belt pouch, knife on belt..........usually have a leatherman type tool in my pants, spare lighter and cellphone in shirt pocket.

Being an old paratrooper, I'm always 'checking equipment !' every time I sit down and get up again, and whilst on the move.  Do this frequently and you don't lose anything!  keep the checklist 'short & sweet' and you GTG!!

Oh yeah ........to MY mind THAT is a DAYPACK !!!   nuff stuff for one day................

----------


## Beans

DAYPACK!!!!!
Everyone is looking in the wrong places.

We have hundreds of them, all styles, shapes, and colors. They just need a good sanitizing, (rottening food and drinks),  and they best thing is that they are free. They are yours for the picking, you can also get your excise,  vitamin "C" from the sun, and plenty of fresh air, just take a short walk with me in the desert.

----------


## Beans

posat deleted

----------


## hunter63

LOL, Thanks for the vision......

----------


## Rick

I think they should have gone with the 72 hour pack personally. Running out of water 20 miles from the nearest latrine is not good.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I got the three shoulder packs from sportsmanguide today. Looking at (Crashes Maxpedition) they are almost an exact knockoff! Huge savings and great Quality! I will get pics up. Me and the girls are building our day packs tonight!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Like I said, I am very pleased with this purchase! Lots of utility and a just a great bag. Were filling'em up. Starting with the basics and adding comfort items! A great buy for anyone on a budget like me. I'll break it down to what's inside later.......still packing.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Dylan

Love the arrows just in frame!

----------

